# Sorry, I know I ask a lot of questions/Plastic table cloths?



## emilymarieasb (Nov 18, 2009)

So I was going through my garage and I noticed a bunch of unopened plastic table cloths. I was just going to throw them away, but had an idea.

Would it be okay to zip tie them to the sides of my cage and the bottom in the same use as you would with coroplast? I can strengthen them by using cardboard underneath the plastic. 
I hope this makes total since, haha. I'll also add liners on top of the plastic as well, just in case any of you were wondering.
Thanks!
-Emily


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

I use one for the bottom of the playpen if we are guests in someone's house (that way we don't wreck their floors - I don't care about my floors :lol: ) I found that mine get holes in pretty easily but yours may be stronger. To be honest I think it would be easier and safer to use coroplast because if it does get holes your hedgehog could get a food stuck or try to eat it.


----------



## emilymarieasb (Nov 18, 2009)

hedgielover said:


> I use one for the bottom of the playpen if we are guests in someone's house (that way we don't wreck their floors - I don't care about my floors :lol: ) I found that mine get holes in pretty easily but yours may be stronger. To be honest I think it would be easier and safer to use coroplast because if it does get holes your hedgehog could get a food stuck or try to eat it.


Hmm, you brought a good point that I never thought of. 
The table cloths that I'm talking about are very think vinyl. They are rather hard to puncture. But your right about the coroplast. I guess it would be safer, but I'm thinking this could be a temporary fix until my order of coroplast comes in (which won't be until February :shock: )
The places I went to only order the coroplast by demand. Basically if anyone wants any signs, they order the stuff since they don't keep it on hand. It's apparently cheaper. :roll:


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

I use a vinyl table cloth for the playpen floor (i have beige carpets, so protects them well). Works great as a playpen floor. Sylvie has not tried to dig at it as it is lying flat & there's tons of other things to dig at. That said, I put a whole in it myself moving the playpen fencing, so I wouldn't trust it as a unmonitored cage liner myself. Particularly mine are vinyl on one side and then have that white loose table top protective fabric on the other.


----------



## emilymarieasb (Nov 18, 2009)

silvercat said:


> I use a vinyl table cloth for the playpen floor (i have beige carpets, so protects them well). Works great as a playpen floor. Sylvie has not tried to dig at it as it is lying flat & there's tons of other things to dig at. That said, I put a whole in it myself moving the playpen fencing, so I wouldn't trust it as a unmonitored cage liner myself. Particularly mine are vinyl on one side and then have that white loose table top protective fabric on the other.


OH! Well glad I haven't put them into the cage yes, because the one you descibed is like the ones I've got. 
Now, I have one that's almost like a heavy duty tarp. It's extremely thick and heavy. This is the one that I said was just impossible to puncture. But, I've probably already jinxed that, lol.
Hmmm, I wonder what I could use at a temp to hold the place of the coroplast until it gets here. Any ideas?


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Depending on the thickness and construction, I'd be worried about hedgie trying to dig or chomp on it. Heavy duty tarp *maybe* but plain plastic tablecloth... no way would I try that.


----------



## emilymarieasb (Nov 18, 2009)

smhufflepuff said:


> Depending on the thickness and construction, I'd be worried about hedgie trying to dig or chomp on it. Heavy duty tarp *maybe* but plain plastic tablecloth... no way would I try that.


Hmm, I guess I shouldn't take any chances.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

From memory... You got a ferret nation right?
Many just weave plastic place-mats(and the sort) between every other bar(or so). I -think- there should be a picture in the cage threads with that...Will have to see if I can find it.

You can -sorta- see the weaving in this one...
http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1860&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=10#p14950

3rd edit...
lol There's some weaving on the second picture, Wilbur's cage.
http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1860&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=110#p27638


----------



## emilymarieasb (Nov 18, 2009)

Immortalia said:


> From memory... You got a ferret nation right?
> Many just weave plastic place-mats(and the sort) between every other bar(or so). I -think- there should be a picture in the cage threads with that...Will have to see if I can find it.
> 
> You can -sorta- see the weaving in this one...
> ...


That's a great idea! I had to look for the picture, but I found it! Haha. 
Thanks for that!


----------

